

San Francisco strife spurs tech defectors elsewhere - jusben1369
http://www.cnet.com/news/vexed-in-the-city-san-francisco-strife-spurs-tech-defectors-elsewhere/

======
jusben1369
It seems like there's been one of these written every year since 1997.....

